# Jonas, Maltese obsession, inspired cut



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

I am having fun learning how to groom my baby.
A couple of questions, how old where your puppies before their ears got long? Also wondering about tear staining, Jonas has been having a problem with staining for about a month now. I am hoping it is just because he is teething but any advice on how to clean it up would be greatly appreciated. I have tried everything I can think of but it just seems to get worse. 
Thanks


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo was about 8 months old when I finally got some length to his ears. Teething will definitely cause staining and food will too. What is he eating?


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

He looks adorable! Nice job


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

He was eating science diet, but I had read that food might cause staining so I just switched him to home cooked, I live in a remote city in Peru so I can't get the really good foods that I have seen people give their dogs. Right now I am giving him, carrots, yellow squash, sweet potato, beef stake, brown rice and quinua. Also he loves watermelon, cantaloupe, and banana. I tried papaya but he doesn't like it. He will be six months on the 9th of Oct. I have trimmed his ears when I clip him but haven't really cut any length. I hope that in a couple of months his ears will be a little longer.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks like you're doing an excellent job of grooming Jonas! How cute he is! Fortunately, I have not had a problem with tear staining at all (knock on wood), so far so good!
And Maggie is 8 months old now and I'm waiting for her ears to grow out more. But right now they still have their cute puppy look, so we'll just have to be patient!


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

oh my goodness! She is so very cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh, at the beginning of the threads in the "Grooming" section, there is a "sticky" titled "Vet Guide to Tear Staining", there is some good information in that article!


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks , I'll check it out


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes, Science Diet did cause staining on Boo. Zach had to eat prescription Science Diet and Boo kept getting into it and all of a sudden he had stains. I switched both to Fromm's and stain be gone!


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

You're very welcome! Also Hedy, (MalteseObsessed) has several grooming videos you can view and one is specifically on tear staining, I believe. Check them out when you get a chance, she offers great advice on grooming products too!


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thats interesting about the Science Diet. I started him on home cooked two days ago so I hope that will help. This morning his face was much dryer but after grooming he seems to have more tearing, in my effort to try and clean it I must have irritated his eyes.


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

I have watched all of the videos that Hedy has posted. I am not able to get all of the products that she uses here but have tried to find things that are similar, but still haven't been able to solve the problem. So I am hoping that when he is done teething and with the change in food we will see an improvement.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

He looks fabulous! You did a great job.


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you so much. I am having such a great time playing with grooming.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow my groomers doesn't do as well as you:aktion033:


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

thats so sweet, thank you so much.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Awesome job!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Jonas is super adorable and you really did such a fantastic job of grooming and styling him. His pose though --- Jonas sure poses too adorable for words!


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Jonas is SO cute! Love the cut you have on him, too.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

djackson59 said:


> He was eating science diet, but I had read that food might cause staining so I just switched him to home cooked, I live in a remote city in Peru so I can't get the really good foods that I have seen people give their dogs. Right now I am giving him, carrots, yellow squash, sweet potato, beef stake, brown rice and quinua. Also he loves watermelon, cantaloupe, and banana. I tried papaya but he doesn't like it. He will be six months on the 9th of Oct. I have trimmed his ears when I clip him but haven't really cut any length. I hope that in a couple of months his ears will be a little longer.


Jonas look quite handsome! You did a wonderful job. :chili::chili::chili: His diet sounds great. I wish you were cooking for me! Carrots are high in sugar. See if he will do some green vegetables. Polly loves steamed broccoli.
Also check the feeding threads. I think you need to add a vitamin to his diet.


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi Marica, thanks so much I didn't know about the carrots but I have broccoli so I will try that this afternoon. I can get a vitamin similar to nutri cal, do you think that would work?
Thanks again


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

djackson59 said:


> Hi Marica, thanks so much I didn't know about the carrots but I have broccoli so I will try that this afternoon. I can get a vitamin similar to nutri cal, do you think that would work?
> Thanks again


My vet told me about the carrots. I read something about the vitamins in a thread on home cooking. You will need someone smarter than me to help you with that!

How did you learn to groom Jonas?


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

I've been watching all of Hedy's grooming videos. It has been a trial and error process.
You should have seen the first attempt, it was horrible. This is my third try.


----------

